# K&N air filter anyone found problems?



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Had K&N fitted at Audi dealer but they didn't want to fit it. They say it mucks up the maf sensor. Anyone on here experienced problems. I have had or on my brabus and mustang v8 with no probs.
Regards Steve


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

They say that the protection oil in a K&N filter can come off the filter and clog up the MAF sensor.

I have run a in-box K&N filter in two TT TDi with no issues. I had a open K&N filter in my MK1 TT 225 and it was great - again no issues.

I also have a VAG cable, and my MAF sensor is running perfectly!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Great thanks
Steve


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Surprised they fit it at all - BMW would never fit aftermarket parts for me :roll:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

I never had an issue in over 30k miles when I had one fitted.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fitted K&N filters to all my cars. Never had any problems.


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

K&N Filters out of the box tend to be fine in most cars, the issue comes when people clean and re-oil them at home and put too much oil or don't allow th oil to soak properly into the panel before putting it back in the car. This extra oil then gets carried through and sticks to anything it can get onto (hence why some people don't like them in cars they service). The clean and re-oil of the filter should only need to be done every 80-100k miles from memory (unless used is a high dust environment or for off-road driving where the service interval will need to be reduced appropriately) and is very simple, K&N sell a service pack for the filters and as long as you follow the instructions then there is no issue at all


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike007 said:


> Fitted K&N filters to all my cars. Never had any problems.


I am considering getting either a K&N or Pipercross panel filter... but are they worth it? Not necessarily in performance gains (as I assume any gain would be negligible), but in terms of better airflow into the engine? Just curious, especially as you mention that you've fitted them to all of your cars...


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

I have always found that a K&N filter will make the car sound better. I put one in my 3.0 Z4 coupe and it sounded amazing. TT 225 also sounded great!

I would not expect anyting better in performace, unless you have changed the exhaust and remapped


----------



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had a k & n air filter on my car since I purchased it from Audi almost two years ago and haven't had no problem wat so ever go for it wat isit £80 for a new MAF sensor?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Benw87 said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted K&N filters to all my cars. Never had any problems.
> ...


All I know is that they are a great quality product which I've been using for years and years. Sound a bit better and appear to run a little better.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Where do most people buy their pannel filters from?

:?:


----------



## simpo03 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was contemplating fitting the K & N filter to try and get a throatier noise from the engine at idle.
Does anyone have any videos of their car running with the filter installed?

Cheers


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, went ahead as someone said if any problems I,ll have maf changed. Sounds great and engine should breath better. I.ve got one in my other car and have had one in all my performance cars, mustang, s4 and brabus. This and using solely shell vpower makes a difference.
Audi will fit for £27 but ask you to sign a disclaimer. Grading where of get them from I got mine direct from k&n 
k&nfilters.co.uk but google suppliers for possibly a better deal.
Steve


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Always use them,there the best


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

> Audi will fit for £27 but ask you to sign a disclaimer


ha ha ha its only eight screws and a simple swap. I will do it for £20 :lol:


----------



## cb543 (Feb 21, 2009)

£34 from demon tweeks on ebay, just got myself one - it does say allow 14 days for delivery though!


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Does it really make a sound difference though if it's just a replacement for the OEM paper one?


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

> Does it really make a sound difference though if it's just a replacement for the OEM paper one?


Yes - My current TT is a TDi so sound does not matter. In my Z4 Coupe I used a K&N in box K&N filter and the engine sounded way more deeper than the paper one. It was a joy to drive, hearing the Straight six running up the gears.


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

crossj said:


> ha ha ha its only eight screws and a simple swap. I will do it for £20 :lol:


Does anyone know the part number, or have any other relevant details, for the screws holding the cover on the air filter housing? I removed all the screws and lifted the cover... no problems... but on re-fitting the last screw it slipped from my fingers and disappeared down on to the tray under the engine bay... I was hoping it might have come out and dropped on to the floor, but no...

I'm going to feel like a bit of a lemon going into my local Audi dealership to ask for another one (maybe two, so I have a spare as well... :lol: )


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

crossj said:


> > Audi will fit for £27 but ask you to sign a disclaimer
> 
> 
> ha ha ha its only eight screws and a simple swap. I will do it for £20 :lol:


I just could not get the engine cover off even with the "how to" on the internet. So better to get Audi to 
Break it than me.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Benw87 said:


> crossj said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha its only eight screws and a simple swap. I will do it for £20 :lol:
> ...


Consider getting a magnet out. I can't seem to find the spare part number for such a screw. There probably was no need screwing them out completely either.... half way and the lid can be lifted.


----------



## cb543 (Feb 21, 2009)

K&N filter arrived today, fitted and a quick test drive. Sound isn't much louder but its a slightly deeper noise when accelerating, (that could just be in my head though!)


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

Had mine on for 10 months with no issues. Primarily fitted due to a re-map, 1st impressions were that she revs cleaner and harder (that was before the map), slight increase in noise and you can hear the turbo whistle now too. Demon tweets for under £40, worthwhile cheap mod IMO.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Had mine in for 5 years now (been using K&N since the 70s without any issues)
Have a similar setup on my Scirocco R with a stage 1 map.

btw, K&N claims on their website that no MAF sensors have failed due to K&N

http://www.knfilters.com/MAF/MAFTestresults.htm


----------



## steelsey (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone fitted their own filter? I've always worked on all my cars doing full services etc but one of my friends said I better check that I can access the air filter on an Audi without being a service technician as they might have sensors on them that once disconnected you need to do something to the engines computer to reset everything?!?!? Is this true? or can I just jump in and switch it out?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

steelsey said:


> Has anyone fitted their own filter? I've always worked on all my cars doing full services etc but one of my friends said I better check that I can access the air filter on an Audi without being a service technician as they might have sensors on them that once disconnected you need to do something to the engines computer to reset everything?!?!? Is this true? or can I just jump in and switch it out?


Go for it, real easy & no fault codes to trigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## steelsey (Oct 14, 2014)

Ah sweet, thanks man. I hate paying folk for doing something I can do.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

@steelsey You can certainly fit the filter yourself however your risk of faults and sensors depends which engine you have. If you have a 2.0TFSI BWA then the MAF sensor is connected to the factory air box. Depending on which air filter you fit you may need to relocate the MAF into the new filter piping.


----------



## steelsey (Oct 14, 2014)

Ah! I have a 2007 2.0 tfsi...


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

That's probably a BWA then. What model filter is it you are planning to go for?


----------



## steelsey (Oct 14, 2014)

I was going to fit a k&n panel filter, I've had them in all my cars now and always been impressed with them.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, if it's a panel filter then no problem at all, you just whack it in place of the factory one.

The engine cover doubles as the airbox on that engine so you just remove that and then you'll find a bunch of screws on the bottom that need undoing.

The engine cover is a nightmare to remove - top tip is to get the engine warmed up before you try!


----------



## koxxfr (Apr 13, 2014)

i found "foam" filters quite better than cotton K&N etc... same performance but much better filtering...

i am using VW racing oem filter box foam insert and my TTS is tuned up @ 340HP and 440NM..


----------



## Paul1690 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have just put a k&n on my mk1 225 and took it for a run and it sounds like I'm sucking in a lot of air. Iv had k&ns before on other cars and they sound amazing but this doesn't sound right the car drives fine and there is no warning lights on the dash. In the box I got a breather filter for the auxiliary air hose but I don't seem to have one on my car any ideas. Thanx


----------



## james_2k (Mar 6, 2015)

have had a k&n on several cars including my last Grand cherokee CRD with no issues with any of its various sensors.

people are right to warn you about over oiling though, but thats only an issue when cleaning it.


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

I was thinking of fitting a panel filter to my 2015 TT but £58 when they sell in the USA for $45 is daft, rip of Britain again.
It's funny also as all the supplies sell for the same cost not a penny difference


----------

